# End of an era.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

That's the van gone and the Jag oh and the scooter the local garage has taken em all and we are having a brand new car I can get in and out of, and a wad of cash on top to ease the burden of not having to travel round Europe..

It was the easiest option for me, I couldn't be arsed selling everything with all the pratting about that's involved, I never trust flea bay there are too many wide boys or commercial motor home buyers.. The garage has done all the repairs servicing and mot's, fitted the underslung gas tank and numerous other stuff we motor homers nail on to make the van how we want it so they know the van and the Jag inside out.

Maybe I could make a few shillings more selling it in parts but I know Sandra she would have seen the pile of cash and she would have stuck it with the rest to divvy out to the family when we shuffle off this mortal coil, bugger that I want a new car.

Anyway we are still Gypo's we still live in our static by the sea, that's is near enough to a Romany lifestyle for me, if I feel the need we can always go back to our house in Wakefield anytime we want, this coming Friday comes to mind it's my great granddaughters first birthday party, there's got to be buns and jelly I am sure!..


ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Quite understand ray. We sorta went this route after the van sat for several years and we wondered why? Like Don Madge we can still spend time away with possibly more comfort and convenience. Never thought I would say that but after 3 or 4 years driving to an apartment it seems an easier way of leisure time.

Still hanker for the life on wheels but not the compromises Euro vans have.

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sorry you've had to give up the MHing, Ray, but I admire your attitude of looking forward rather than back. 

However, you and Sandra have some wonderful memories of your travels together with your 4-legged pals.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah sad but just think of the memories. That year long trip is the stuff of motorhoming legend now. Of course you can still be a wealth of knowledge (And mischief of course  ) on here so I guess we wont be getting shot of you just yet.

Sounds like a good move what you did. Just get it over with. What car are you thinking of getting? Dont get an i10 toy car like I did. Its given me small car syndrome and reactivated my old hooligan ways because people try and bully it. 

Get something bonkers like a Fiat 500 Abarth!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I bet he gets an SUV.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So do I. Penis extension.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I bet he gets an SUV.


They are the only buggers I can get in and out of... The Jag was awful I prised myself in and out, but I did get it before I fell to bits and started seizing up!..

Anyway onwards and upwards..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When shadow pops his clogs 

We will no doubt join you Ray

Unless he lasts longer than us >

Until then he travels with us on holiday

Our son is taking the van in August so at least it will get a run

It doesn’t stray far from the drive now 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fully understand Ray. We are not quite there yet as we bought a fifth wheel to tow to Spain or Portugal each winter and stay until we want to come back. I think a lot of it with us was the traffic and driving conditions now that put us off from touring. It used to be a pleasure and now it's not  Still miss the short trips with it to the beach etc but we are now in a position to go in the car and buy ourselves a nice lunch instead of needing to use the self catering facilities of the van. Bit of a pain with the dog so we are thinking of getting a van conversion to use for day trips with her.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You could always get A CARAVAN >>:surprise::surprise:>

I did that about three years ago. Same _*sort*_ of holiday, just done in a slightly different way.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

He doesn’t want to tow though 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> Yep
> 
> He doesn't want to tow though
> 
> Sandra


After 50 years of camping, caravanning, motor homing, converting my works transits with removable units and bunk beds to accommodate all the diving gear for Sandra and me anywhere in this country or abroad, even living in the back of our Cortina estate crammed in with my young son and two dogs and the diving gear at some dive weekend somewhere usually at the Farne Islands Seahouses, I/we are happy to sit back on our laurels and embrace growing old disgracefully sitting on the swing at the front of our static with a drinkie poo, talking to everyone who passes, and divvying out a beer to my fishing mates...

This our life now, tossing it off till we fall off the edge.

Seem to have been there done that and got the T shirt a life time of adventures...

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you Ray

I’d like to return to Israel 

Maybe a safari again 

But I wouldn’t leave the hound from hell 

And one day we need to downsize 

So maybe falling of the edge would be easier 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Yeah sad but just think of the memories. That year long trip is the stuff of motorhoming legend now. !


and of course memories are much more economical to run than a MH

and the illustrations are so much clearer......

Enjoy yourselves but keep contributing - we need your input.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Part of our choice to sell the motorhome is we are usually far too busy here in rural Normandie to have the time to get away. We manage to dine/socialise with friends at least 4 times a week, even double booked many days.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> After 50 years of camping, caravanning, motor homing, converting my works transits with removable units and bunk beds to accommodate all the diving gear for Sandra and me anywhere in this country or abroad, even living in the back of our Cortina estate crammed in with my young son and two dogs and the diving gear at some dive weekend somewhere usually at the Farne Islands Seahouses, I/we are happy to sit back on our laurels and embrace growing old disgracefully sitting on the swing at the front of our static with a drinkie poo, talking to everyone who passes, and divvying out a beer to my fishing mates...
> 
> This our life now, tossing it off till we fall off the edge.
> 
> ...


You have hit the nail on the head there Ray. Many people feel a strong urge to wander round Europe in a Motorhome after retirement because it is an adventure after a lifetime of work in the UK. If someone has already had their adventures then it is less of an attraction and more about a week or twos escape from the cold weather in Winter.

You could always spend your time now managing up and coming Rock Stars. >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes like many we’ve camped in tents with our kids 

Dragged them up mountains because there were no shops or takeaways there, and we couldn’t afford them anyway for 8 people 

Graduated to trailer tents and then to the 8 berth Dandy 

Still dragged them up mountains 

Early starts ,Bacon and egg butties wrapped in foil to eat breakfast half way up the mountain 

And once up the ridge routes , which kept you up there till sundown 

Then a caravan as the older children slipped from our grasp 

And then a motorhome which our kids are free to borrow

We don’t do school holidays 

But their kids grow older so they need to take a tent along 

And yes we’ve bought extensions Ect which never seemed to be used 

But now they are on their own , the awning can be sealed off with windblockers and internal drop down barriers 

And we no longer drag them up mountains >:grin2:

It’s funny , you can trace a life 

Striding up the mountains, running down screes, swimming naked in tarns 

To arthritic 

So maybe the next stage 

Sandra:grin2::wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our daughter, like your kids Sandra, did the whole camping then caravanning thing. Once flown from the nest and between NHS jobs, she chose to volunteer for a year in Fiji and Madagascar diving the reefs, to survey them, and living in very, very basic conditions. She is now introducing her new husband to the joys (!) of camping. He is a bit of a "designer" type person so he is finding it a bit of a rude awakening


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our eldest is very active, loves the fells, his wife is a fell runner 

How I was in awe of those remarkable people as they ran across HighStreet , ran down the screes and still had breath 

Our youngest a bike rider who enjoys a 100 mile mountain run 

With his sisters husband

And she is a runner too , not fells 

The other three are not avid walkers , some love camping still 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> You could always get A CARAVAN >>:surprise::surprise:>
> 
> I did that about three years ago. Same _*sort*_ of holiday, just done in a slightly different way.
> 
> Andy


We are trying out this option as staying in one place in Spain for five months seemed sensible.......more work pitching up but....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Us too, GG. Hoping to go this winter if Chris is fully recovered.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

greygit said:


> We are trying out this option as staying in one place in Spain for five months seemed sensible.......more work pitching up but....


Yes there certainly IS more work in pitching up, such as collecting water etc (but many are common to both) Like everything in life practice makes perfect, it doesn't take us anything like as long now as it did when we started.

One of the things we like is the ability to "set up home" and NOT have to pack it all away if we need to move (to dump waste water, go shopping/sightseeing etc.

We are just back from an 8 week trip. We stayed on one site in Corsica for two straight weeks and had the car for transport. Our caravan awning gave us a huge amount of additional living space to enjoy (as in double the entire floor area of the caravan. The pitch didn't cost any more than it would have for a MH.

We have tried both the electric bike and towed car options with a MH for transport whilst on site but found both restrictive. We DO miss the ability to wild camp or use Aires, but everything in life is a compromise at times.

Enjoy your extended stay, at the end of it you will either decide it's MH or Caravan you prefer. I have never tried to convince anyone a caravan is better, I just give my views and experiences of having used both, so people can consider their options.

We certainly think we may revert to a Panel Van at some point in the future, but at the moment, we are happy with our "tin tent"

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We went for a Galaxy as the tow vehicle so the we could get the leky bikes in as well as the dogs and although we have had some large motorhomes we have never had such a large lounge area before and with the awning as well its all ginormous!.........but a lot more work to start with.:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But once you are all “set up” you can sit back content in the knowledge that it can remain “all set up” until you decide it’s time to move. 

I can only endorse your comments about the space available, if you are stopping in one place any length of time it’s nice to be able to spread out a bit.

Not for everyone I appreciate, but it’s always good to hear both sides of a discussion.

Andy

P.s. It’s worth getting a couple of bike bags off eBay, less than a tenner each and they do ensure the inside of your car stays clean! 

Also be sure to check your holiday health insurance conditions VERY carefully indeed as some (Nationwide being one) will NOT cover you in the event of a bike related claim if you are not wearing a helmet! It’s a new condition from NW, they sent me a long email about a month ago with this (and various conditions ref motorcycling on holiday) buried on about page 27 in 8 point text!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good 

Because helmets should be worn 

My grandson on a ride with his grandad , came off the bike on a downward stretch 

Dinted his helmet but not his head 

Checked out in A&E all fine

We needed a new helmet, not a new grandson 

Doesn’t take much to land on your head 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A good few years ago now the same sort of thing happened with car seat belts. People were getting injured in crashes because they were not wearing one. Insurance companies reduced the payouts due to the non wearing of them, someone took them to court to get more money. The court ruled in favour of the insurance company. 

The reasoning being that although the wearing of seat belts (at that time) was not compulsorary they WERE provided and had been proven to reduce injuries in the event of a collision. Failing to wear one was deemed to be “contributory negligence” so any non wearer should be prepared to suffer the consequences. 

Insurance companies are adopting a similar attitude to cycle helmets. It’s clearly(?) stated in their T’s & C’s As not everyone reads these things as thoroughly as I always do, I thought it wise to raise people’s awareness.

One of my work colleagues (anther traffic cop) fell off his mountain bike and landed, head first, on a spiked stone!! The stone penetrated all but the last few mm of his cycle helmet!! No helmet would probably have resulted in his death!! The local cycle shop replaced the helmet for free and used the damaged one to show others the value of wearing one. 

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We always wear helmets as we both fell off our bikes a few times when we started cycling again especially when dining out with a little too much wine. Now we are old hands and ride around the Forest tracks local to us quite expertly but again wearing helmets.:smile2:


----------

